# The Dewey Gunner



## RetrieversONLINE (Nov 24, 2005)

Here's my review of the new Dewey Gunner-a remote controlled retiring and un-retiring gunner

www.retrieversonline.com/articles/the-dewey-gunner-a-new-remote-controlled-retiring-and-un-retiring-gunner


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I am not at all surprised that Dennis has found Duane's Dewey Gunner (Unretiring and Retiring) to be a 5 Star product.

Duane has put an extreme amount of thought and effort into the design and creation of his version of it. 

I did communicate with another "Early adopter" who has one of the first units. He's quite pleased with it.

Well done Mr. Ray. 

Chris


----------



## Windjammer (May 29, 2014)

I have been very happy with mine. Very well made, light weight, and easy to transport. Dennis really covered everything in his detailed review.


----------



## Frank Pittelli (Jun 25, 2014)

I had the pleasure of "testing" one of the early prototypes (picture a couple of gorillas in the zoo trying to play a violin). We found a few issues, but the prototype worked flawlessly. To his credit, Duane listened to all the comments and improved it further. The production product as released (over a year later) is even better. Bravo Dewey Man!


----------



## selenarichard (Aug 3, 2019)

RetrieversONLINE said:


> Here's my review of the new Dewey Gunner-a remote controlled retiring and un-retiring gunner
> 
> www.retrieversonline.com/articles/the-dewey-gunner-a-new-remote-controlled-retiring-and-un-retiring-gunner


How much it cost?


----------



## Windjammer (May 29, 2014)

After about a month of using the Dewey Gunner a few times a week, I thought I would share some thoughts, and do a brief review. 
If you are familiar with any of Magee’s stickmen or bird drying racks, you will be very familiar with the build and overall quality of the Dewey Gunner. The metal, takedown pins, welds, codura material, bolts, ect, are all the same as seen on other Magee products, and have been very durable. The camo (True Timber on mine) blends in, and the white used on the stickman is very vibrant. When retired, the system is very well hidden. 
 Set up is very simple, and I could easily do it without instructions after the second day. The carrying case makes transport simple, and you can leave it hidden behind the blind while using the system. 
While the system may seem expensive, the ability to have the gunner un-retire to help a dog out is worth it. We have used mine on Retrievers of varying levels, and helping the young or less experienced dogs out has proven to be very valuable to build memory and teach retired guns. The up/down motion is pretty fast, so helping a dog is not a delayed process. Duane did a great job designing the motor and timing mechanisms in this regard. 
Here are a few tips:
- Always test the up/down motion before running your dog. There are a few things to connect or turn on before set up is complete.
- The blind used to hide the stickman is slightly wider than the actual white portion. I would recommend always standing about 10 yards away, facing the blind, and see if you can see any white sticking out the sides when in the down position. 
- Make a diagram showing where everything goes when it gets packed up. 

Yes, I would buy the Dewey Gunner again, and recommend it to anyone looking to take their training to the next level.


----------

